# Finally - I Am Going On Leave !!



## Rowan Francis (15/4/14)

Guys , 

Sometime later tonight i will be off on my way home .

I actually have really great internet at home so i won't be missing out on the forum , i actually hope to be able to catch up on a heap of things i would like to post ..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (15/4/14)

Grait! You must enjoy


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Travel safe @Rowan Francis , and don't forget your buddy's shoe factory details / website if he has one


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/4/14)

Drive safe buddy  and good luck showing wifey all your Vape Gear


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

all the best @Rowan Francis 

have a lekker time


----------



## thekeeperza (15/4/14)

Travel safe and enjoy @Rowan Francis


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

Enjoy @Rowan Francis , have loads of fun and travel safely!


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

Travel safe buddy, have a lekker trip.

Rubber side down on the vape side of life!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (15/4/14)

Enjoy, see you back here soon.


----------



## Silver (16/4/14)

Have a vaping awesome time at home @Rowan Francis


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/4/14)

Thanks guys . Just cursing abt missing out on stuff already

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

